
The absolute don'ts of software engineering - sandrobfc
https://www.imaginarycloud.com/blog/the-donts-of-software-engineering/
======
jaredcwhite
This should be titled "the absolute don'ts of software engineering when you
have large projects, large teams, and lots of money."

Most of the projects I work on are small, the teams are often a team of 1
(me), and the money barely covers my living expenses. So a lot of this gets
chucked out of the window. Sometimes folks, it's OK to SSH into a VM and type
git pull ; touch tmp/restart.txt. :)

~~~
tfranco
Allow me to disagree. :)

I've worked on low budget one man shows. Nevertheless I did TDD all the way
and, I still wrote my cap scripts to deploy and asked the client to validate
the implementation was right.

You might not tick all the boxes on the list for one man projects, but you can
definitely do them with a team of two.

------
cle
These are guidelines, not absolutes. When your back is against the wall, it's
perfectly reasonable to completely ignore these, at least in the short term.

To me, the ultimate "absolute don't" of engineering is "don't make decisions
without considering the tradeoffs". When to follow and when to ignore these
guidelines follows from that.

~~~
tfranco
That's exactly the opposite of what I say in the post :)

